

Pluggable Phone Technology Movement - PHONEBLOCS.com - Firegarden
http://www.phoneblocs.com

======
heldtogether
This website is not affiliated with the real
[http://phonebloks.com/](http://phonebloks.com/) project. The creator, Dave
Hakkens, isn't asking for any money.

------
jongibbins
Indeed. This is scam material in the making! Just check the whois for an
obvious sign its a fake.

phoneblocs.com (fake) Registrant Name: Wy Ifi

phonebloks.com (genuine) Registrant Name: DMJ Hakkens

Any chance of this link being altered or removed?

~~~
garland222
And there is also this, where Dave says specifically that he is not taking
donations:
[https://twitter.com/davehakkens/status/378204427363946497](https://twitter.com/davehakkens/status/378204427363946497)

